# Slovak: hello gorgeous!



## RomanticBoy

Hello

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me how to write 'hello gorgeous!' in Slovak.

Thanks very much.


----------



## vianie

RomanticBoy said:


> Hello
> 
> I would be very grateful if someone could tell me how to write 'hello gorgeous!' in Slovak.
> 
> Thanks very much.



Hello.

In which context would you like to write it please?

As you surely understand, we need some more specifications about gender or age of recipient, measure of formality, perhaps even about something else essential to answer you trustworthily.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thanks for the reply, and I am sorry for not giving more details. The recipient is a girl aged around 29 and it is informal (actually a bit cheeky), being written on a greetings card to her. I do not know the girl so well but would like to get to know her better.

I hope this is enough information.

Thanks again.


----------



## Azori

Ahoj úžasná!


----------



## vianie

Well, in Slovak it is not so usual to use alone adjective in such as initiatory greeting, but maybe it will sound at least more cheeky for her then. : p

More free translation would be for example: _Ahoj utešená._


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much, Lior and Vianie! 

It is not really proper English just to use an adjective as an appelation, but this is one of those situations when it is possible in informal language.

Could I possibly ask what _Ahoj utešená_  means, please?


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> More free translation would be for example: _Ahoj utešená._


Would you greet someone "Ahoj utešená"? Seriously?


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> Would you greet someone "Ahoj utešená"? Seriously?



Surely more probably than "ahoj úžasná".


----------



## vianie

RomanticBoy said:


> Could I possibly ask what _Ahoj utešená_  means, please?



_Hello pleasing_ in a bit cheeky way.


----------



## Azori

Do you think a woman would take this as a compliment?


----------



## RomanticBoy

The phrase 'hello gorgeous' works in English but maybe it just doesn't translate! Rather than a direct translation, what would you say in Slovak instead in these circumstances? Something complimentary and not too cheeky!


----------



## Azori

Čau/Ahoj kráska = Hello beautiful

Ahoj očarujúca
Ahoj okúzľujúca

Both mean "hello charming (woman/girl)"


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much!


----------



## vianie

> Do you think a woman would take this as a compliment?



Truly I don´t know  (don´t forget, RomanticBoy is an Englishman), however it looks and sounds rather strange to consolide unformal exclamation "ahoj" with whatever adjective in Slovak initiatory greeting.

On the other hand, if I would have to choose better Slovak equivalent for "hello gorgeos" between "ahoj úžasná" and "ahoj utešená", I would choose "ahoj utešená", because "ahoj úžasná" I see from my male point of view as evidently affected and unnecessarily showy chiefly when candid cordiality is desired, while in "ahoj utešená" I feel better resource for adjectivation of grace and sympathy pronouncement.



> Ahoj kráska



This will work more surely than mentioned phrases, as well as "ahoj fešanda" which is more unformal.


----------



## Duya

lior neith said:


> Ahoj úžasná!



 Did we mention this one in the topic on false friends?

http://www.eudict.com/?lang=croeng&word=užasan


----------



## vianie

Probably not yet : ) and the same we could apply on _užasnutý_/_užasnuti_ or _úžas_/_užas_. Do BCS have analogical verb to Slovak / Czech _žasnúť / žasnout_?


----------



## Duya

vianie said:


> Probably not yet : ) and the same we could apply on _užasnutý_/_užasnuti_ or _úžas_/_užas_. Do BCS have analogical verb to Slovak / Czech _žasnúť / žasnout_?



BCS _"Užasnuti" _means "to scare, to terrify"; "_žasnuti" _does not exist.


----------



## vianie

Aha... : D
So that´s cognate to _užasnúť_ / _užasnout_.


----------



## Azori

The Czech/Slovak _úžas_ means "amazement", _užasnout/užasnúť_ "to be amazed, astonished", the adjective _úžasný_ "amazing, stunning, marvellous", _užaslý/užasnutý_ "amazed".


----------



## RomanticBoy

I think that I will go for Čau/Ahoj kráska. Do you think that is fine? Would Čau or Ahoj be better to use, do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Azori

"Ahoj kráska" is better.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you!


----------

